# newbie: questions



## bklane01 (Dec 29, 2012)

hey there!

so basically i received a hp touchpad for xmas and of course it has issues. i am not a complete amatuer with electronics but im not an experft egg head either. here are some of these issues im having: 
wifi works and then doesnt at times 
camera not working 
netflix has sound but no video
slow loading apps and overall slow in general

i have researched ways to combat these problems but theres many links and a lot of stuff to sort through it seems. i am currently using cm9 alphaO.6.

anyone care to help me make this thing work lol thanks in advance


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey- Welcome Aboard- and hope you're ready for a wild, bumpy, bloody ride hahaha

First off- get rid of the setup you're currently using....But be prepared to start from scratch
ACMEUninstaller
And Download:

CM10- Latest build found here: http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/preview/
Moboot 0.3.8 found here: http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing
CWM6- Found here: http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/recovery
Gapps (4.1.2) Found Here: http://goo.im/gapps (20121011)

And read this thread: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10-unofficial-build-20121216-with-sound-camera-microphone-updated-121712/

This should fix all your problems/ concerns: Camera works, wifi is great, netflix works, and everything runs smoother than ever.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

bklane01 said:


> hey there!
> 
> so basically i received a hp touchpad for xmas and of course it has issues. i am not a complete amatuer with electronics but im not an experft egg head either. here are some of these issues im having:
> wifi works and then doesnt at times
> ...


Do you know how to and understand the process of rooting a TouchPad? The version of Android you are using is over a year old and was like the first attempt to put CM9 on the TouchPad. Currently, the latest nightly of CM9 is dated 20121223. Everything you are having a problem with has been fixed. Who put that rom on your TouchPad? But if you don't understand the process, then you risk bricking your TP before you even get a chance to use it. You need to read, read and read some more. You can also learn a lot from watching videos from the following two links:

http://www.youtube.com/user/reverendkjr

Look for anything related to the TouchPad

https://www.youtube.com/user/RolandDeschain79/videos

And stick with CM9 for now. You are way too new at this to even consider messing around with CM10.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

NT- Argument time. We had this recent topic pop up- Another newbie asking a similar question about "which CM to use?"
I stated for him to go to CM9- since it'd be more reliable, and based on his "experience" which was similar to this OP
So- did you have a change of heart? Cause in the other post- you stated CM10 was the way go


----------



## bklane01 (Dec 29, 2012)

im sure i could figure it out via directions. idk who put this rom on the tp since it was a gift and previously owned i suspect. could i revert back to cm9 if cm10 happens to not work? as far as rooting, not familiar with that process.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

One of the more important things to know is whether or not your previous cm9 install was done with AcmeInstaller3 or not to give the system partition an approximately 400mb size to be ready for future builds (ie cm10). You can check the system partion size with the "FreeSpace" app by Olegkrikin from the Play Store. If it is @400mb, you should be fine formatting the 3 partitions with Cwm6 and flashing cm9 & Gapps from the recovery vs. AcmeInstaller3 (but you can't go wrong using Acme3).

Otherwise It is probably best to go ahead with an AcmeUninstall and start fresh with latest cm9 so you know what's been done already and have a better initial experience on the TP. I will go ahead and quote another post of mine for the latest cm9 links and 2 how-to threads worth a read.



Mpgrimm2 said:


> I'm relatively new to the TP (about 2 months or so now) so I apologize if you are already aware of the following. From my reading I'd recommend the following to start from scratch (most of these files come from JcSullins' Goo.im directory).
> Liliputin.com's write-up HERE will help, but I also like RolandDeschain's CM10 (& cm9) thread HERE.
> 
> - AcmeUninstaller (to remove your previous setup), reboot to webos and clean out any leftover CM SDcard files. Some people run WebOS Doctor to be sure the TP is pure OEM Stock, but that's probably not needed (I haven't had to do either b/c I started with cm9 and Acme3).
> ...


Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## bklane01 (Dec 29, 2012)

i downloded freespace. current stats:
cache space used by 29% size 195mb used 58mb free 137mb
data " 20% size 1511mb used 311mb free 1200mb
sD card " 6% size 10885mb used 671mb free 10214mb
system " 72% size 294mb used 212mb free 82mb


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

It looks like your install was done on a prior version of Acme (system = 300mb). It's not 100% necessary if you stick to CM9, but in the long run you should go ahead and run the AcmeUninstaller, reboot to webos, then continue with a clean 1st install via AcmeInstaller3 using the updated files quoted and info above.

Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

I agree with Mpgrimm2, starting from scratch would be better as your inheriting someone else's modification. At least you know what's been done and familiarize yourself with novacom and ACMEinstaller....

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Salvation27 said:


> NT- Argument time. We had this recent topic pop up- Another newbie asking a similar question about "which CM to use?"
> I stated for him to go to CM9- since it'd be more reliable, and based on his "experience" which was similar to this OP
> So- did you have a change of heart? Cause in the other post- you stated CM10 was the way go


You'll have to link the post where I said that. And if I did, I was in error. I can't tell you the number of times I have told a noob that CM10 is highly experimental and unless they are highly proficient they should stick with CM9. Maybe I forgot to take my meds that day and I wasn't lucid.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Sorry, I have to disagree with Salvation27 at least a bit. ..........
> If you think you have the skills to tackle this, then I would start from the beginning with CM10. It is more than enough mature and stable to be used as one's daily driver.


Located here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10-unofficial-build-20121216-with-sound-camera-microphone-updated-121712/page__st__1260#entry1061899


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Salvation27 said:


> Located here: http://rootzwiki.com...60#entry1061899


Now that I reread the guy's post, he was asking if he needed to install CM9 first and then install CM10. I was just saying that one did not need to install CM9 first, just install CM10 with ACME3.

But then I go on to say: "What I am concerned about it your skill level of rooting the TouchPad. If you have never rooted a phone or tablet, you need to take your time and educate yourself or you could brick your brand new play toy. So much has changed in the last couple of months. For someone just starting out, *I would recommend installing CM9 and using it for a few weeks."*


----------



## bklane01 (Dec 29, 2012)

i downloeded acmeuninstaller from the link above and it says it cannot open the file


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

bklane01 said:


> i downloeded acmeuninstaller from the link above and it says it cannot open the file


You don't open acmeuninstaller, you put it in the c:\pogram files\Palm, Inc folder, same place you put the acmeinstaller3.


----------



## bklane01 (Dec 29, 2012)

not sure how to do that since i didnt put AI on it in the first place


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

Read this...

http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/index.php?title=Install_CM_for_tenderloin

This instructs how to use novacom to "run" acmeinstaller.
Acmeuninstaller simply reverses this...

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## bklane01 (Dec 29, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## bklane01 (Dec 29, 2012)

i finalky got a chance to get to a computer ( been on vacation) and try to start from scratch with acmeinstaller novacom etc . just my luck, the device driver keeps failing to install and novacom downloaded and supposedly installed but i cannot find it anywhere on my computer!!!!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

bklane01 said:


> i finalky got a chance to get to a computer ( been on vacation) and try to start from scratch with acmeinstaller novacom etc . just my luck, the device driver keeps failing to install and novacom downloaded and supposedly installed but i cannot find it anywhere on my computer!!!!


Sounds like you are using the wrong file to try and install the novacom files and drivers. The old way downloaded and installed from a server that is no longer in existence. The new way is fully self contained. Tell you what I'm going to do. I'm going to paste a file here that covers just about everything you need to do. See if that will get you where you want to be.

******************* paste *********************

Updated 1/14/13

The first part of this guide is for experienced users. The second part will
be for new users and experienced users doing a first time install.

WARNING: Do not attempt anything in this guide until your TouchPad is
fully charged to 100%.

Since the release of CM9, it has become abundantly clear to me that one
needs to do a clean install of the rom to avoid all the little
nagging issues that so many folks are reporting. Whether you are
installing for the first time, or installing an update of CM9, one really
needs to do a clean install, or at least once in a while. This guide will
also cover how to retain all of your apps, settings and data a couple of
different ways.

NOTE: Development of CM10 and CM10.1, Jelly Bean is also now underway. As of
right now, J.C Sullins has released several experimental releases of
CM10. This document for now is strictly for installing CM9. When CM10
moves to nightly status, I'll either rewrite it or create a new set of
instructions for installing CM10.

WARNING: Recently, it was discovered that old versions of CWM and TWRP cause
file system corruption in the /system partition. If you try to install CM9 over the top
of CM7 or CM10 over the top of CM9, you will see ACMEInstaller3 trying to repair
thousands of inode errors and the intall will probably fail. After a failed attempt, then
you will have to uninstall Android and either do a clean install or restore your
backup after using ACME3 to reinstall CM9. Follow the instructions below.

For those of you doing an update to a newer rom first thing you need to do is
a nandroid backup of your current install and copy it over to your PC for safe
keeping. Next you should backup your user apps and data using either Titanium
Backup or My Backup Root. This will allow you to restore all your apps if the
install goes South or you can always restore your nandroid backup to return to
where you were.

Warning: when using Titanium Backup do not restore system apps or data to a newer
rom, you will cause problems. Only restore user apps and data.

Whether you are doing a clean install, upgrading to a newer nightly or preparing your
TouchPad for the eventual installation of CM10, you will now be using ACMEInstaller3.

Below is a list of links for all the files you might need for any of the above:

Moboot:

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/moboot_038-tenderloin.zip

ACMEInstaller3 and ACMEUninstaller:

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/tools

ClockworkMod6:

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/recovery/update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215.zip

The official nightlies can be found at:

http://get.cm/?device=tenderloin

Gapps files can be found here:

You should download the latest Gapps.zip which the last time I checked at the link
below was 20120429:

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps

or here:

http://goo.im/gapps

Note: With the release of ACMEInstaller3, the requirement to add the word "update" to the beginning of
file names changed. Now, one only needs to add "update" without the quotes to the gapps file.

A properly named file will look like the example below:

update-gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip

If you wish to try TWRP, the current version is 2.3.3.0 and can be found at:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1400649

or at the TeamWin website here:

http://teamw.in/

I strongly suggest you start out using CWM6 and update to TWRP later. Using TWRP and
another app named GooManager is a whole other subject for another day. I will not be
explaining how to use TWRP here.

As explained above, older verisons of CWM and TWRP caused corruption in the /system partition.
By doing the following, you will remove that corruption, increase the /system partition size, retain all
of your apps, data and settings and have a tablet that is prepared for the eventual installation of CM10.
As described above, make at least a nandroid backup and save a copy to your PC.

As suggested above, you need to make a nandroid backup. However, you are probably using an old
verison of CWM or TWRP. You need to make a backup using the newest version of either program
before continuing to the next step. So get the new version installed and make the backup. It will be
up to you to get the new version installed so you can restore your backup when the time comes.

Next you are going to run ACMEUninstaller.

If you have never used ACMEUninstaller, do the following:

You will have needed to download and copy the ACMEUninstaller file from the link above into the same
folder you have used previously. For most that is the following path: C:\program files/Palm,Inc
If you have installed the Palm SDK, then your installer files may be in a different folder, so copy this file
there.

While you are at it, download and copy the ACMEInstaller3 file there too.

Now run ACMEUninstaller and when it is done, your TouchPad will reboot back into WebOS. Unplug the
usb cable. If this is your first time running the uninstaller, you run it the same way you ran
ACMEInstaller2 or 3 previously, only use the following command in the command window:

novacom boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller

You will need to copy the nightly.zip, Moboot 0.3.8 and CWM6.zip to the cminstall folder on your TouchPad
just like you have in the past. You won't need the Gapps.zip as that will get restored with the backup you made.

Now run ACMEInstaller3. When it is done, boot to Android to verify a good install. Now reboot back to your
recovery program and restore that backup you made. You are done.

NOTE: If you don't care about retaining your apps, settings and data, also copy the Gapps.zip into the cminstall
folder at the same time as you copy the other three files. Don't forget to add "update" to the file name
as explained above. This is a clean install.

**************************************************************************************************************************

For the first time installers new or experienced, if you have not already prepared
your PC for this project, you need to download the following:

1. ACMEInstaller3
2. ACMEUninstaller
3. Moboot 0.3.8.zip
4. ClockworkMod.zip(CWM) or Teamwin's CWM replacement everyone called TWRP.
5. The CyanogenMod nightly of your choice. I will be referring to this below
as the nightly.zip. (I recommend using the latest official nightly.)
6. UniversalNovacomInstaller.jar
7. The latest Gapps.zip, currently for CM9 it is: gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip

NOTE: Make sure you download the ICS version of Gapps, not the Jelly Bean version.

The links for the files you will need are all listed with the exception of the Novacom installer files.

You will find the Universal Novacom stand alone installers for 32 and 64 bit versions of
Windows here:

http://www.reverendkyle.com/index.php/articles/161-universal-novacom-driver-installer-fixed

Download the correct file for your version of Windows and install it just like you would an .exe by opening the run box on
your PC and browse to the folder where you put the novacomInstaller file. This is a Java executable, so treat it just like
any .exe file. However, since it does not end in .exe, when you browse to find it, you will have to tell the browser to show
"All Files." Once it is in the run box, click on OK and the Novacomd drivers will be installed, the Palm,Inc folder will be
created and the novacom.exe will be placed in that folder. Next copy the ACMEInstaller3 and ACMEUninstaller files into
the Palm, Inc folder. Now your PC is prepared for installing CM9

Now you are going to create a folder called cminstall. Boot into WebOS and connect your TouchPad to your PC
with the usb cable and open Windows Explorer on your PC.

NOTE: Connecting a TouchPad to one's PC in WebOS will pop open a window on the TouchPad. Select "Connect via USB".

You will see the TouchPad as a drive with a drive letter. Create a folder named cminstall and copy the nightly.zip, Moboot 0.3.8.zip,
ClockworkMod.zip and Gapps.zip into it.

Note: With the release of ACMEInstaller3, the requirement to add the word "update" to the beginning of
file name changed. Now, one only needs to add "update" without the quotes to the gapps file.

A properly named file will look like the example below:

update-gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip

When you are done copying files to the Touchpad as a drive, you now need to right click the drive letter and eject the drive done
and then disconnect the usb cable.

WARNING: If you do not eject the drive before unplugging the usb cable, you can cause damage to the TouchPad drive structure.

Now you need to reboot and hold down up volume to put the TouchPad into WebOS recovery or bootie mode. You will know you
succeeded if you see a large white usb symbol.

Now plug the usb cable back in and you should hear the PC beep indicating the TouchPad is connected. You will not be able to
see the TouchPad in Windows Explorer like you did when you copied the files to the TouchPad, so don't try.

On your PC from Windows START click "RUN" and type in CMD. This opens the command window.

Type in the following in the command window:

cd/ and press enter. You will see C:\
Now type cd program files and press enter. You will see C:\program files
Now type cd Palm, Inc and press enter. You will see C:\ program files\Palm, Inc

Experienced users, your novacom.exe and ACME files may be in a different folder, so go browse to that folder, if not browse to
the Palm, Inc folder.

Now enter the following:

novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3

in the command window and hit enter. After a few seconds, you should see what is fondly called the "Double Penguin
mode" on the Touchpad. You will also see tons of code streaming up the screen. The install takes around five minutes.

Be patient, it can take longer than you think for "Double Penguin mode" to start. If after two to three minutes you do not see
the two penguins, there may be a problem or your did something wrong. Hold the power button and the home button together for
up to 30 seconds to force a reboot of your TouchPad. If nothing got installed, start over and be sure to follow the instructions exactly.
There is also the possibility that one or more of your files is corrupted. Download them again and learn how to run MD5 hash checks
to verify the integrity of your files. If the Gapps.zip did not get installed, you forgot to add "update" to the beginning of the file name.

When the install is done,the TouchPad will boot to Moboot. Either press the home button to continue or when the 5 second countdown
is finished, your tablet will boot to CyanogenMod.

Once Android is booted up(be patient, it takes a couple of minutes the first time), play around with the browser, set up wifi, just to make
sure your install was successful. You're done with a clean install.

Experienced users, you know what to do, first timers, I hope you have friends around to show you the ropes or you already own an
Android phone and know the ropes. If you are unlucky enough to not have friends to help, you can always visit the Official Nighlies thread at:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21871-rom-official-cyanogenmod-9-nightly-build-discussion/

Also visit the following forum for all sorts of topics on using Android on your TouchPad:

http://rootzwiki.com/forum/217-hp-touchpad/

You can also visit YouTube and watch a series of videos created by a fellow named Rev.Kyle. 
Great stuff. Look for them here:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLEB7088E3F2018862&feature=plcp

You will also find helpful videos created by Roland Deschain here:

https://www.youtube.com/user/RolandDeschain79/videos

P.S. I strongly suggest you make a nandroid backup of your new installation right now. First timers, one makes a nandroid backup
using CWM. Boot to CWM, select "Backup and Restore" and select "Backup". It's a good idea to keep a copy of the backup file over on
your PC for safe keeping. That way if you loose everything on the TouchPad, you will always be able to restore that safety copy once you
get the TouchPad up and running again.

Good Luck!


----------



## bklane01 (Dec 29, 2012)

And....now it won't even turn on. It was plugged into the computer and the next thing I know. I can't even power it on. Battery life was fine and it apparently quit as the device driver was trying to install on the computer. Hello brick mode.

An IPad is looking better and better


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

bklane01 said:


> And....now it won't even turn on. It was plugged into the computer and the next thing I know. I can't even power it on. Battery life was fine and it apparently quit as the device driver was trying to install on the computer. Hello brick mode.
> 
> An IPad is looking better and better


Plug it into the wall charger NOW! Keep an eye on it for the next hour or two and if it starts to turn on, boot it to WebOS to charge. Remember, power + home buttons force a reboot.


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

Mine randomly did this last Sunday on a approx 86% charge....

I persistently held down the power and home button for 30 seconds or so, after around 10minutes it came back to life... at the time i didn't have access to to any power source....

Hope it comes back to life...


----------



## Plezbo (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey, newbie here, I took the task of rooting and installing Android on my buddy's HP Touchpad and have been reading this forum and watching various videos on this topic since Christmas to try and be "ready for everything" when I finally got down and dirty getting this all set up. Today was to be the day, except when I follow the links to goo.im for the files necessary to undertake this task, there is a server error. Is there another easy to access location for this content? I was hoping to have this thing up and running tonight, tested this week, and shipped out by Friday, but as of now, I have only a copy of the CM9 nightly. Is it common for the server at goo.im to go down?

Thanks for any help that you can provide.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Plezbo said:


> Hey, newbie here, I took the task of rooting and installing Android on my buddy's HP Touchpad and have been reading this forum and watching various videos on this topic since Christmas to try and be "ready for everything" when I finally got down and dirty getting this all set up. Today was to be the day, except when I follow the links to goo.im for the files necessary to undertake this task, there is a server error. Is there another easy to access location for this content? I was hoping to have this thing up and running tonight, tested this week, and shipped out by Friday, but as of now, I have only a copy of the CM9 nightly. Is it common for the server at goo.im to go down?
> 
> Thanks for any help that you can provide.


It's been known to go down. I just checked and it worked for me. What links are you trying to use?


----------



## Plezbo (Dec 24, 2012)

It went back up, guess it was just down for a bit or my internet connection sucked for a while.


----------



## samson5851 (Dec 15, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Sounds like you are using the wrong file to try and install the novacom files and drivers. The old way downloaded and installed from a server that is no longer in existence. The new way is fully self contained. Tell you what I'm going to do. I'm going to paste a file here that covers just about everything you need to do. See if that will get you where you want to be.
> 
> ******************* paste *********************
> 
> ...


I can not thank you enough for these directions. I watched the video, read, and re-read your directions and yesterday I was able to turn my HP TouchPad into an android device. I am stunned at the improved capability of my device! Thank you for your directions and for those who developed Cyanogenmod9. I can finally use this wonderful hardware with some great apps for Android. If you were here, I'd buy you a drink, or take you out for coffee! A millions thanks.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

samson5851 said:


> I can not thank you enough for these directions. I watched the video, read, and re-read your directions and yesterday I was able to turn my HP TouchPad into an android device. I am stunned at the improved capability of my device! Thank you for your directions and for those who developed Cyanogenmod9. I can finally use this wonderful hardware with some great apps for Android. If you were here, I'd buy you a drink, or take you out for coffee! A millions thanks.


You are welcome. Glad you were successful. FYI, I recently rewrote the guide and re-posted it in the reply you read. It needed updating and I decided to break it into two separate sections, hopefully making them even easier to understand.


----------



## samson5851 (Dec 15, 2012)

nevertells said:


> You are welcome. Glad you were successful. FYI, I recently rewrote the guide and re-posted it in the reply you read. It needed updating and I decided to break it into two separate sections, hopefully making them even easier to understand.


I might need some help, because everything was working fine--WiFi, Apps, browser, etc. until I did a backup using CWM, select Backup and Restore and select Backup. It ran successfully, I think. For awhile I could not get the gallery pictures to open ("No External Storage") and the app I use most often would not run ("No SD Card"). However, for no known reason, it now works.
Do I need to do something special after a backup?
Also, what backup file(s) should I move to my PC for "safe keeping" and how do I do it?


----------



## Plezbo (Dec 24, 2012)

Everything seems to be fine except for the fact that I don't have a Google Play app dealyo on my menu. Any ideas?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

samson5851 said:


> Everything seems to be fine except for the fact that I don't have a Google Play app dealyo on my menu. Any ideas?


Besides the fact that there are numerous threads that you did not search for and read that address this issue, try reinstalling Gapps.


----------



## Plezbo (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah, sorry for being lazy, looking back at the install, some of the Gapps didn't install. I am going to reread through the appropriate threads and not be so worthless, but I may have informed questions later.

UPDATE: I am not only Lazy, but apparently have no reading comprehension skill. When the guide said to add "update-" to the beginning of the gapps file, it, you know, actually meant ADD "UPDATE-" TO THE FRONT OF THE GAPPS FILE, *IDIOT! *Thank you to everyone that posted guides, and everything else. This website is really a great compendium of knowledge, if only one puts forth the effort to solve his or her problems.


----------



## con500 (Dec 13, 2012)

Plezbo said:


> Yeah, sorry for being lazy, looking back at the install, some of the Gapps didn't install. I am going to reread through the appropriate threads and not be so worthless, but I may have informed questions later.
> 
> UPDATE: I am not only Lazy, but apparently have no reading comprehension skill. When the guide said to add "update-" to the beginning of the gapps file, it, you know, actually meant ADD "UPDATE-" TO THE FRONT OF THE GAPPS FILE, *IDIOT! *Thank you to everyone that posted guides, and everything else. This website is really a great compendium of knowledge, if only one puts forth the effort to solve his or her problems.


Lol, dnt be so hard on yourself. Glad to hear you got there in the end


----------



## jlamare (Feb 2, 2013)

I am so thankful for this newbie forum. I volunteered to update my daughter's HP Touch since she would like to view Netflix on it. She bought it during the $99 sell off. For Netflix she uses an Apple laptop that she uses connected to a monitor, but would like something handier. She is in New Orleans & I'm in Austin, but will visit her in early March. I know nothing about the HP Touch so was researching and so delighted to have found this forum. I decided to use the CM9 full install process. I'll download all the files to my Windows laptop, then connect and proceed when I get there. I'm 71 years young and love learning about all this tech stuff. I use an iPhone and have an iPad, but used have develop some Windows software many years ago, in fact preWindows, used DOS; hence, I am hopeful that I can do this abet out of practice. I'll update the forum when finished & post questions if I run into any problems. Thanks for the excellent interaction.


----------

